# Tissue dispenser as a CD player mount?



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Anyone used a tissue dispenser as a mount for a head unit? I'm thinking of trying this for my 65. I'm pretty bored of the two stations on AM that I can get. Not cutting the dash, so I am considering fabbing up a mounting system hidden in a vintage tissue dispenser. I would cut the front off, hinge it on the bottom, and having a mounting plate behind the front that would hold the CD player and a pocket for an Ipod.

Thoughts? Anyone have a bashed up dispenser with a decent front? All I really need is the front. I can make the box behind, and the mount (since I won't need it to swivel).


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Good idea :biggrin:


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm going to patent it


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Done it in my 63..posted pics last year, ill see if i can find them in tha external... I even wraped around the radio where the filler panel was with headliner star pattern material


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 12 2009, 04:09 PM~12986274
> *Done it in my 63..posted pics last year, ill see if i can find them in tha external... I even wraped around the radio where the filler panel was with headliner star pattern material
> *


Sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 12 2009, 06:45 PM~12986560
> *Sounds good  :biggrin:
> *


I loved it because before that I had it in glove box and came close to wrecking few times trying change cd so I mounted it in tissue box, when I painted my dash i never got around to re installing it  :biggrin:


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 12 2009, 07:09 PM~12986274
> *Done it in my 63..posted pics last year, ill see if i can find them in tha external... I even wraped around the radio where the filler panel was with headliner star pattern material
> *


Hook me up with those pics, and the how-to! :biggrin: 

I knew I couldn't be the only one to think of this. I can't understand how the vintage radio places like Custom Autosound don't offer a mount like this. I think they would sell a bunch. I would pay 80 bucks for one that mounted a CD player before paying $80 for a repro tissue dispenser...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Feb 13 2009, 12:10 PM~12993400
> *Hook me up with those pics, and the how-to! :biggrin:
> 
> I knew I couldn't be the only one to think of this.  I can't understand how the vintage radio places like Custom Autosound don't offer a mount like this.  I think they would sell a bunch.  I would pay 80 bucks for one that mounted a CD player before paying $80 for a repro tissue dispenser...
> *


I saw it done wayyyy before I even had a Impala or herd of lay it low on a mag on a featured car (street customs i believe)so when I got my impala it had a cd player in glove box and was a pain so i was like fk this so changed it. I'm still looking for pic, have bunch of old pics of bullshit. :biggrin: 

Last year there was topic on radios in glovebox's and told them why not do the tissue dispenser since on 63 its mounted in the middle and and thus giving you better access to the radio but guess they didnt want be diffrent :uh:


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

So build it like I said in my first post? Cut off the front, hinge it down? Add a plate for the mount? Keep the swivel bracket, or mount another way?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Feb 13 2009, 06:54 PM~12996852
> *So build it like I said in my first post?  Cut off the front, hinge it down?  Add a plate for the mount?  Keep the swivel bracket, or mount another way?
> *


What year is your car?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

they used to sell them like that already my boy has one in his rag 62


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Pics :biggrin:


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

> *What year is your car?
> *


This is for my 65...



> *they used to sell them like that already my boy has one in his rag 62
> *


That's what I thought, too! I remember that from maybe 15 years back. Who made them???


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Feb 16 2009, 04:18 PM~13019435
> *This is for my 65...
> That's what I thought, too!  I remember that from maybe 15 years back.  Who made them???
> *


yea i dont know who made them imma try to get a pic this weekend


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

So Cal Concepts in Ontario, CA does them all the time.. Looks good..


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

my dad did it in his 57 GMC


----------



## HotDogTree (Mar 3, 2008)

Good thread, I've been planning on doing this mod for a while now. I used to have my player in my glove box but it always pissed me off and I like having a glove box. Let's see some pics.


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

I found a link with some pictures and a description of the process. Seems to be the best option for a new stereo. 

CD Player Inside Tissue Dispenser


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN_STATUS_@Feb 20 2009, 11:33 PM~13066631
> *I found a link with some pictures and a description of the process. Seems to be the best option for a new stereo.
> 
> CD Player Inside Tissue Dispenser
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice. Just like I "imageneered" it! Now I need to buy one and cut it up


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Feb 10 2009, 03:41 PM~12964526
> *Anyone used a tissue dispenser as a mount for a head unit?  I'm thinking of trying this for my 65.  I'm pretty bored of the two stations on AM that I can get.  Not cutting the dash, so I am considering fabbing up a mounting system hidden in a vintage tissue dispenser.  I would cut the front off, hinge it on the bottom, and having a mounting plate behind the front that would hold the CD player and a pocket for an Ipod.
> 
> Thoughts?  Anyone have a bashed up dispenser with a decent front?  All I really need is the front.  I can make the box behind, and the mount (since I won't need it to swivel).
> ...


THATS WHAT I DID IN MY 47',TISSUE BOX HINDGED AND THE HEAD UNIT IN IT...WITH AN IPOD CONNECTION COMING FROM UNDER THE FRONT SEAT.. :thumbsup: :yes: WORKS GREAT....FOR SHOWS I JUST CLOSE DOOR AND IT COVERS UP HEAD UNIT..


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------

